# 1965 lemans group 5B?



## Arrowhead65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello all! I tried some searching and have gotten PHS documentation but no definitions of 5B? Obviously, I know I don't have a goat (5N) but just curious. Thank you in advance for any info!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure. There are 5 different Group Codes. You have the 2-Group, BGP, B=HD Dearborn (Ford) 3-speed (good transmission by the way), G=Console, P=Radio.

Group 5 in my book only shows N=GTO and W=Custom Retractable Front Seat Belts, BUT, I see a "W" in front of your Group 2. Possibly for the Seat Belts?

The only other "B" I have listed is from Group 3, B=Rear Window Defogger. Don't know if that matches?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

5-B Was for the Luggage lamp. (Kansas City Cars Only)


----------



## Arrowhead65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Ok thank you sir! I just bought the car as a project for my father and I to piddle with. I have seen the 5N and know those are gto optioned but never seen a 5B. As I am sure you are aware, this is an iris mist, black top convertible, that has been gto cloned and painted burgundy around the mid eighties. Trying to decide whether to find the correct 326 2bbl engine and lemans decor to be actual factory build. We may just leave the correct year 389 and gto badges that is in it and just make a nice drop top driver. I don't think a "mint/perfect" lemans would be a show stopper anyhow. We are just taking on the project for the smiles per gallon🙂.


----------



## Arrowhead65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you Gtojunior!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The cowl tag describes a very pretty color combination!


----------



## Arrowhead65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Roger that said:


> The cowl tag describes a very pretty color combination!


Yes it does lol! On a side note, I seen a vid of a 1965 gto tripower 4 speed convertible black top in iris mist was one of two I believe the gentleman said. It would be neat to have something that rare!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I know which video you are talking about, since that video was produced a third one has been found to exist.


----------



## Arrowhead65 (Sep 10, 2020)

Roger that said:


> I know which video you are talking about, since that video was produced a third one has been found to exist.


Ok, very cool! I have always wanted a 65 to 67 gto/lemans/tempest as my dad had a few when I was young. Not any of them were this color lol. Good thing I have a daughter to ride in it with me! Perhaps give her the bug too.


----------

